
A Perfect Storm at Uber - SonicSoul
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/a-perfect-storm-at-uber
======
brianpgordon
> During an annual review a few years ago, I asked my employer about the
> process for reporting juvenile and sexist behavior in the office. My manager
> responded by suggesting that we meet specifically to discuss the issue and
> determine new policies. The well-intentioned suggestion reminded me that, in
> tech, women and underrepresented minorities are themselves often asked to
> assume the mantle for diversity efforts—work for which they are rarely
> compensated.

Give me a break. That's just startup culture. There's too much to get done; if
you see work that needs to be done, you can't bleat the problem out into the
ether and expect someone else to do it for you. You have to be willing to get
your hands dirty and do it yourself.

~~~
swingbridge
Um, I think there's a difference between "hey we keep running out of coffee...
we need a better coffee system" and "I think we have an abusive work
environment."

